# Odious Cracks in The Da Vinci Code



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I have this in a Word Document if anyone wants a copy to email.


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

My wife and I will be leading a small group of five couple including 2 non believing couples through a 4 week study on this comic book that is sweeping the nation. Please have us in your prayers while we do this.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for posting that. The editor gives a list of several books that combat the lies cloaked as truth in *Odious Cracks in The Da Vinci Code*.

It's a shame, but some folks will believe anything that tells them they don't need Jesus. I'm sure the devil loves it.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Who Would Have Guessed?*

Opie winds up in hell. CF?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

*OOPS!* In my post above, I *meant* to say:

The editor gives a list of several books that combat the lies cloaked as truth in *The Da Vinci Code*.

Not "in *Odious Cracks in the Da Vinci Code."*


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

You mean something that came out in a published book was untrue? ..........no way! the news and entertainment media would never lie or distort truth!

i'm having no part of it...............


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

..........of the Da Vinci Code that is. lol its heresy


----------

